# iBook G4: problème de charge batterie



## biquet82 (29 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

J'ai un problème de charge de batterie sur mon iBook G4, batterie indisponible, non reconnue, la croix dans l'icone ...

En fait, je me suis retrouvé un jour en 1970, perte de l'horloge et de la date, connexion internet, impossible de stocker sur usb. Ceci semble être une panne connue.

Je tourne que sur secteur, j'ai tenté le reset PMU, sans succès.

Sinon, j'ai changé mon transfo d'alim bien avant cette panne, celui ci alimente toujours mon iBook.

Sur le support d'Apple, j'ai pu obtenir des infos, telle que l'absence de pile interne sur les ibook G4, mon problème serait lié soit à mon transfo qui ne rechargerait pas la batterie, soit au DC-in a l'intérieur de l'ordi.

En gros, ne connaissant personne dans mon entourage possédant un iBook, est il possible de tester ma batterie de façon physique (coconut et iStat pro ne m'ont pas trop convaincu), ou alors de tester mon transfo d'alim? Pour ne pas acheter une nouvelle batterie, un nouveau transfo, un nouveau DC-In..

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

Indique dans quel coin tu es, ça pourra peut être décider quelqu'un à t'aider pour faire des tests avec un autre iBook


----------



## Jacques L (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
En fait j'ai quasiment le même problème Ibook que biquet, la batterie est quasi vide (1 diode clignotant faiblement), le mac ne démarre pas sur secteur, batterie insérée ou pas.
Comment déterminer d'où vient le problème - chargeur - carte d'alim - batterie pour éviter de les acheter un par un pour s'percevoir que c'est le dernier qui m'embête?
D'avance merci :rateau:


----------

